# Your Urgent Advice : Lexus IS300 vs Pajero vs Honda Accord vs VW Tiguan.



## izwiz (Nov 5, 2011)

I want to buy a used car,I've done research over dubizzle and have come to the coclusion that what will suit me most is one of these cars 

Lexus IS300 vs Pajero vs Honda Accord vs VW Tiguan.

My budget is around 85000 dhs.

What would your advice be ?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

IS300 - If you can find one with in your budget and it's a good deal.


----------



## hehehaha22222 (Jul 29, 2011)

Any Japanese 4wd is pretty good, easy to maintain, good resale value. Pajero is a very popular car in UAE. With 85k you can get a decent light color, 2009+ 5door model. Don't get those 3 doors!!

For sedan, Honda Accord with basic option is about 90k new, very popular sedan. A 2009 model will cost you less then 60k.

I won't buy a VW or Lexus, cause the maintenance cost too much.

hope it helps


----------



## izwiz (Nov 5, 2011)

hehehaha22222 said:


> Any Japanese 4wd is pretty good, easy to maintain, good resale value. Pajero is a very popular car in UAE. With 85k you can get a decent light color, 2009+ 5door model. Don't get those 3 doors!!
> 
> For sedan, Honda Accord with basic option is about 90k new, very popular sedan. A 2009 model will cost you less then 60k.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply, I've heard that German cars have high maintenance cost, but is that also the case with the Lexus ? Any idea how much it costs ?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a lexus at home...very expensive to maintain...

In my 9 - 10 years of driving in Dubai... 
I have kept Range Rover (Manual... its fun) different Honda cars (brand new/ used) mostly due to its resale value (but the maintenance is higher than Toyota... traditionally Toyota has the best resale value in the market)....

As you are buying second hand... go for a Saloon car like Accord... I am a FAN of HONDA... may be because the first car i got to go to college was honda and it came in my budget by all means... 

Few Tips if you might be interested:

1. It depends how much will you be driving everyday... (petrol's budget)...
2. Where will you be driving e.g. Sh. Zayed road then preferably 4WD would be a good option (although i personally know people who keep Accord just to commute dubai/ abu dhabi every day)
3. While buying a car make sure Dubai market counts 20,000 km as equal to 1 year of engine life... before buying a second hand car make sure some engine life is left to be used...
4. this one goes without saying that it should be agency maintained...


----------



## izwiz (Nov 5, 2011)

nm62 said:


> I have a lexus at home...very expensive to maintain...
> 
> In my 9 - 10 years of driving in Dubai...
> I have kept Range Rover (Manual... its fun) different Honda cars (brand new/ used) mostly due to its resale value (but the maintenance is higher than Toyota... traditionally Toyota has the best resale value in the market)....
> ...


I drive around 50 kms per day, no more.

I looked for an accord that has the same specs (almost) to an is300 (navigation, leather seats....etc) and I found it to be quiet expensive. Meaning that they are quiet close in price, that's why I'm taking the is300 into consideration now. of course the Lexus is much more luxurious then the Honda, so it seems a good deal.

Could you give me an idea of the difference in maintenance cost, since you've owned both brands ?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

izwiz said:


> I drive around 50 kms per day, no more.
> 
> I looked for an accord that has the same specs (almost) to an is300 (navigation, leather seats....etc) and I found it to be quiet expensive. Meaning that they are quiet close in price, that's why I'm taking the is300 into consideration now. of course the Lexus is much more luxurious then the Honda, so it seems a good deal.
> 
> Could you give me an idea of the difference in maintenance cost, since you've owned both brands ?



I cannot give you a exact figure... it depends ...
I keep Honda Civic 2008 and agency maintenance (on every 5000 kms) sometimes range between dh 300- dh 1500 (change of engine oil, brake bads, battery)...
5000km is too less to take it for maintenance... so i skip another 5000km (my wish)...
Agency hold a right to cancel my agency maintenance as i am not abiding by the policy...
But i do take care of everything... get my a regular servicing from petrol stations dh 150 - dh 250 approx. (that is against the policy)....

it is not about saving the money.... it is because they need 2 days to do what a petrol station would do it in 1 hour...
...and they have a sales target so they change everything after 5000km which is not always required to make a big bill....

Oh do not ask me about the lexus... i have not yet recovered from the Tyre replacement of dh1800... but monthly is dh 600- 700... the parts are expensive...
thankfully i am not the owner of that lexus....


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

If you have 2-3 kids i would suggest the Pajero, otherwise its too boring a SUV

Otherwise lets look at the pros/cons of the others

IS 300: Very smooth engine, has adequate power, and interior is quite nice. Running costs may be just a tad high, and interior space isnt that much

Tiguan: Looks a bit small for a SUV. Personally i never liked it it looked like an underinflated Tiguan, but i am sure it has its +es

Accord: One of my cars, its great for commuting, has reasonable passing power, interior is better than most of its competitors. Agency servicing is a rip off though

I would recommend an Accord, but as much as i love it, it doesnt make sense to get one with full options, which is something like 110k for a 4cyl- which is not worth it .
Now, if i may ask, why is it these 4 cars that you have narrowed down to? For each of them i can think of another that will be better for the same price, so if you want i can go ahead and suggest.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This list is a bit all over the place. Is like someone coming to my saint bernard rescue at home and telling me they want either a saint or a german shepherd. One isnt even in the vacinity of the other. Do you just not know what type of vehicle you want? Why are you focusing on these particular vehicles.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

For 85K you could probably get a brand new Kia Sportage, they`re now designed by an ex Audi designer and are well specced. You`ll also get full dealer warranty on a new car.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

izwiz said:


> I want to buy a used car,I've done research over dubizzle and have come to the coclusion that what will suit me most is one of these cars
> 
> Lexus IS300 vs Pajero vs Honda Accord vs VW Tiguan.
> 
> ...


Figure out if you want a 4 door saloon or a 4 wheel drive.


----------



## izwiz (Nov 5, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> If you have 2-3 kids i would suggest the Pajero, otherwise its too boring a SUV
> 
> Otherwise lets look at the pros/cons of the others
> 
> ...


No, I'm going to be using the car alone. I'm also not taking new cars into consideration,only used. So buying an Accord with high specs is expensive even when its used, this is why I've taken the lexus is300 into consideration, what do you think of that ?


----------



## izwiz (Nov 5, 2011)

mavzor said:


> Figure out if you want a 4 door saloon or a 4 wheel drive.


It doesn't really matter. I want the best most comfortable and reliable used car I could get for that price range.


----------



## izwiz (Nov 5, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> This list is a bit all over the place. Is like someone coming to my saint bernard rescue at home and telling me they want either a saint or a german shepherd. One isnt even in the vacinity of the other. Do you just not know what type of vehicle you want? Why are you focusing on these particular vehicles.


I'm looking for the most comfortable reliable used car I could get for 85k, and I'm open for any suggestions.


----------



## izwiz (Nov 5, 2011)

So guys, what used car would you buy for around 85 K??


----------



## izwiz (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't see a lot of is 300 fans, though its the most luxurious cars of the options filtered out ??

Is there a reason for that, most people here are in favor of an Accord !!


----------



## izwiz (Nov 5, 2011)

So let me put it this way. I'm actually very convinced with th lexus is300. What are the pros and cons that this car has ?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`d buy an R32 Golf or a newer GTI. The R32 has to be one of the best value cars you can buy here with a 3.2 litre V6 engine, 4WD, DSG gearbox and a quality interior.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

izwiz said:


> So let me put it this way. I'm actually very convinced with th lexus is300. What are the pros and cons that this car has ?


I think most people stated the con for this car already - it's relatively more expensive to maintain. To know the exact cost of maintenance, you should just visit or even call the dealerships to get a good idea - it should only take you half hour to call up Honda and then Lexus to get the detailed cost for servicing.

In my opinion the maintenance cost is the biggest con for IS300 ... otherwise it is the most luxurious and comfortable car in your list. Again - if you are comfortable paying the maintenance cost and can find a good deal for an IS300 ... I'd go for that.

GL with your purchase.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

izwiz said:


> I'm looking for the most comfortable reliable used car I could get for 85k, and I'm open for any suggestions.


Then buy the accord.

The IS300 is long in the tooth. 
Its interior isn't all that fancier than the top end accords, and the 2GR-FE is a ***** of a head to work on. As such finding someone to work on it who will be good value won't be easy. 

Comfort is in the eye of the beholder, I'll just focus on reliabilitity. 

The top end altima's with the VQ35DE. Powerful, simple service, roomy engine bay to work on, and spare parts in droves!

Can't always say the same of the IS300.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Demand for Honda:

Used cars are the latest trend in UAE - The National


----------

